# Old Traeger Grill Identification Help



## mtomazin (Jan 8, 2021)

Just picked up this old pellet traeger grill off a friend. Model number was on a sticker under the pellet hopper but is too worn to read. Could use some help identifying what this bad boy is. I'm planning on refurbishing it regardless but any help would be appreciated. The pellet hopper is located inside and there's a shelf above the fire box with a bunch of ceramic briquettes too if that helps.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 8, 2021)

That's a traeger bbq100 from 1993


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 8, 2021)

My Old Traeger BBQ-100 Improved
					

My Old Traeger BBQ-100 Improved



					pelletfan.com


----------



## mtomazin (Jan 8, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> My Old Traeger BBQ-100 Improved
> 
> 
> My Old Traeger BBQ-100 Improved
> ...


Thank you! I've got a few questions on your restoration if you don't mind. 
Did you repaint the orange lid too? If so, what paint did you use? 
Is the new controller the one from traeger's website?
And, how does the shield perform vs the old ceramic briquettes?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 8, 2021)

Lol that's not my smoker. Just helping you identify it.


----------

